# America's great shrinking companies



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

http://money.msn.com/investing/americas-great-shrinking-companies
And this is just the beginning.:gaah:


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

readytogo said:


> http://money.msn.com/investing/americas-great-shrinking-companies And this is just the beginning.:gaah:


Yep, and add to that the AHA (Obamacare) has so far cause more than 300 companies to replace full time workers with part timers.... Welcome to the new Amerika


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I think the problem is greatly understated. I think sales are down for the economy as a whole. They continue to drop as people work less hours and have less money to spend. I don't think there's a segment of the economy that's booming and more than 1% of the economy as a whole.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

BillS your absolutely right. However, here is what most don't understand - business are reporting positive net every quarter - sometimes sales are up, but typically I believe they are the same if not slightly lower than previous years. So how are they reporting great numbers? Its simple. They (unlike the federal government) have trimmed as much fat from the business as possible - this along with implementing new technologies that also lower cost of good sold - create lower operational costs - thus they are seeing record levels of profit... with the same or slightly lower sales numbers...

Long run pain though is that with more and more workers being shifted to a part time job - the middle class isn't growing - it is disappearing - therefore, everyday common purchase items could remain the same, but the other more "luxury" items - new dishwasher, fridge, cars, etc will slowly dwindle - or the personal debt bubble will start increasing again - I think that the wise person, seeing less income at home is not buying things that aren't essential, but you still have the fiscally clueless charging away on their credit cards - and yes we have seen an increase again - http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/09/20/us-usa-economy-households-idUSBRE88J0X520120920

Note the Keynesian view point in the article by the "advisers" - more debt is good!!! BLAH


----------

